# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  My Challenge to you: Neon City Tokyo

## 9sk

a few years ago, I wrote a story ("SELCARIM") that tried to imitate my top lucid dream experiences, though was near impossible, as it required setting up a twist, a constant timing count down in the dream, and all the same while keeping in mind your goals.

One year back, I tried to write a completely different story that was in the same idea, (inspired by my dream  The Renaissance) but seemed possible. I have tried it once, but failed completely. I present this challenge to you as an inspiration and a goal for you to achieve.

The idea: You find yourself in a very long catwalk surrounded by glass tubes, completely surrounded by darkness, with only a dimly lit doorway far ahead. With every careful step you take, a light slowly guides your way down below. As you grow more confident in yourself, the beat matches your stride and builds upon itself, presenting new melodies, outlining the titular location, Neon City Tokyo. As each neon shape completes itself, you get glimpses of the Tokyo life, with residents playing various instruments, singing, dancing, eating food (and perhaps even sending some to you). Slowly but surely, Tokyo grows brighter and brighter until the whole city is bustling with activity. You get very close to a few skyscrapers that are so bright they nearly blind you, and you barely grasp the transition to the sunrise, that finally lets you see the whole entire city. As your journey nears to an end, you see the subtleties you missed out on. The man in black smoking a cigarette. The dark kitten hidden in the shadows. The dark door you came through. As the residents wave goodbye, your steps still light up the tiles far down below, enhancing the look of the city. You open the door, to perhaps another adventure, to perhaps awaken. But regardless, you have had one hell of an experience. 

THE END

Bonus challenges:
- summon a dream friend and see how they react to Tokyo
- have some neon monsters battle it out
- don't have a glass tube for protection and just walk on the skyscrapers instead, doing epic parkour
- dance with one of the residents

Piano piece inspired by this idea: https://www.noteflight.com/scores/vi...8b93bd7e8e7808

Can you do it? Can you achieve what I couldn't? Any feedback?

----------

